# Trolling with crawler harness



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

:fish2:Looking for some tipson Trolling crawler harness for saginaw bay walleye. I usually troll hot n tots and other cranks and run some spoons. But would like to add crawlers to my arsenal i usually run around 8-10 rods depending on the crew aboard. I run the offshore boards with tattle flags and the abjustable snaps.How would i rig up for crawlers.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hook a 1-1/2 to 2 ounce Bottom Bouncer or inline weight to your line and a 4-5 foot harness behind it. Slow down to between 0.8 to 1.8 MPH.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Last summer I switched all my harnesses over to In-line weights, and I'll never go back to bottom bouncers again. My harnesses are about arms length, and Priority1 has the speeds down.

I will be at the Birch Run show later this winter. If your going, stop by and see me, and I'll show you first hand what I am running, and how I do it.

Captain Jay

www.icedarter.net


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

captain jay said:


> Last summer I switched all my harnesses over to In-line weights, and I'll never go back to bottom bouncers again. My harnesses are about arms length, and Priority1 has the speeds down.
> 
> I will be at the Birch Run show later this winter. If your going, stop by and see me, and I'll show you first hand what I am running, and how I do it.
> 
> ...


Capt. Jay, Never say Never.:lol: 

I do like your sickle blade harnesses, especially in Purple. I hope to be able to make it to the Birch Run show.

How's the boat project coming?? Post an update in the boat forum.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

When running an all harness spread I like to run 3oz bottom bouncers 2 right off the back of the boat and 2 off to the side of the boat. Then i'll run 4 in-line wieghts out on boards, usually 1-2 oz in-line weights, this is if I have enough people on board. Then i let the fish tell me what they want. My leaders are right around 5' on my harnesses and i'm running 14lb leader, some guys like to go heavier. I like to keep my speed right around 1-1.2 gps. Hope this helps!

Scott


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Man I have alot to learn! This is the first year I am going to be running boards on my own boat. Usually only have 1 other person with me so I figured I would run 2 boards on each side and 2 straight out back. When I use crawlers I use bottom bouncers. What is the benefit to using the inlines? 
sslopok


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

do you run the inline weights on the bottom or suspended. I always thought when running crawlers you tried to stay right on the bottom


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> do you run the inline weights on the bottom or suspended. I always thought when running crawlers you tried to stay right on the bottom


 
In-lines are for suspended fish!! Alot of times walleyes will suspend!

Scott


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

sslopok said:


> Man I have alot to learn! This is the first year I am going to be running boards on my own boat. Usually only have 1 other person with me so I figured I would run 2 boards on each side and 2 straight out back. When I use crawlers I use bottom bouncers. What is the benefit to using the inlines?
> sslopok


Its really not that difficult!! Once you do it a few times its pretty easy!! I like the in-lines out on the boards for the suspended fish!! 

Scott


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Stott has it right! I had a couple trips last season that I only put 15' on a 1oz in line and then the board. The fish were only 7 or 8 feet down! You wont mark them on your graph because they are so close to the top that the boat spooks them before the graph in the back of the boat can pick them up.

When I set up first thing in the morning, I always keep a line real high like that, just in case.......It pays off more often than not. Also, the higher a walleye is in the water column, the more aggressive it will be. There may be fewer up high, but they are up there to feed, so they are more likely to hit. Make sence?

You can do the same with a bottom bouncer. When I ran them I used to keep them high also, but I think my inlines have a little less drag, and tend to tangle things up less. Just a personal preference for me now.

Captain Jay

www.icedarter.net


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Use 1 ounce inline weights! just remember the 50/50 method. For every ft of line out your harness will be running half that depth going 1 mph. This will help you out more than anything else. When you fish inline boards your targeting suspended fish, either the high fish in the water columm or the fish down low. If you like fishing more than 6 rods than inline boards might not be for you. Rule of thumb: find out when the fish are in the water columm and do what you can to put that crawler just above there face. Rule number 2: use taddle flags, once you use them you always use them.

Any other questions just PM me and i'll try to help you out.

Paul


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a ton of great advice in this thread. What you need to do is digest it all, and then fine tune your own presentation. Bird Trees help when running a spread of boards. One thing that will get you on track very quickly, is to go with someone that runs harnesses. You can read all you want, but the learning curve will be reduced with hands on experience. You would be welcome aboard Priority1 to learn all my bad habits.:lol: You could even bring your first mate.


----------



## hogpounder (Dec 31, 2009)

I myself like bottom bouncers on all my lines they are great for suspenging fish no diff. Than an inline but if all the fish are on bottom all you have to do is let more line out between the board and the bouncer insted of changing the inline to a bouncer hpoe this helps


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

When I have run crawler harnesses behind inline boards using bottom bouncers I have had trouble hooking the fish. It's like the slow speed plus the angle of the line into the water didn't put on enough pressure to set the hooks. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

brigeton said:


> When I have run crawler harnesses behind inline boards using bottom bouncers I have had trouble hooking the fish. It's like the slow speed plus the angle of the line into the water didn't put on enough pressure to set the hooks. Anyone else experience this?


I think we all have. Needle sharp hooks, and getting to the rod fast, will help. The fish has it's best chance of getting off, between the strike and the board coming off. Good rod handling techniques are of utmost importance also.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

for saginaw bay an ounce inline weight is a good weight to start with. inlines are great for suspended fish, and also for staying just over weeds, rocks, and anything else that you might snag.


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

Here is another angle. I have been running mini dipsys off the back for a couple years now and I would say they take close to half the fish I catch. I have a small boat so I only (want to) fish 6 rods at a time with 2 set up out back.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

A few things I have found are. I use treble hooks for the stingers on the harnesses, i have had really good luck with that. I use almost all inlines weights. I toss out a couple 1 oz and a couple 1.5 and see where the fish like them. When you get a bit with the crawlers you'll never need 8-10 rods, Shoot, some times have a hard time keeping 2 or 3 in the water. I run big boards with a rubber band type release. Early season I usually see the rubber band streach and never break with the light bites.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the info i kinda lost track of this thread not much action at first but like fishin it picked up


----------

